
Backing Up My Kindle Ebooks - exolymph
https://www.sonyaellenmann.com/2018/09/back-up-kindle-files-mac.html
======
cryptozeus
Cool but dont we have receipt for the purchased book ? We can just download
again if it gets deleted

~~~
exolymph
Did you actually read the blog post?

